# Wichtig FTP Server einrichten Home PC G6 BulletProof FTP



## ExecutorMortis (23. Februar 2004)

*Brauche Hilfe beim FTP Server einrichten Home PC G6 BulletProof FTP*

Nun ich habe einige Nächte damit verbracht mich durch
alle möglichen Foren zu wühlen um zu schauen wie ich das
endlich gepackt bekomme einen FTP einzurichten.

Ich habe schon in einem anderen Forum diese Frage gepostet,
da aber scheinbar keiner weiß wie er mir helfen kann versuche ich es hier.

Diesmal detailiert mit Screenshots.

Also mein Vorhaben ist einen Home FTP auf meinem Rechner einzurichten.

Ich habe Windows 2000 den G6 BulletProof FTP Server 2.21
und einen Account bei mydns.org

Und mein wahres Übel ist der T-Sinus 130 Komfort Telekom Router.

Ich habe nun einige Screenshots von dem Interface des Routers gepostet.
(Habe sie extra so groß gelassen damit man Sie noch gut erkennen kann bitte nicht übel nehmen)






















Hier nun meine Einstellung in BulletProof






Mein Problem ist, dass alles was ich ausprobiert habe nicht geklappt hat.

Ich habe auch versucht die einstellungen im Router unter NAT vorzunehmen
es hat aber nie eine Wirkung gezeigt. :-(

Habe die Felder in den Screenshots bewusst leergelassen
habe auch leider keine Ahnung was dieses Feld adressumsetzung bedeutet
dort habe ich nie einstellungen übernommen.

Es wäre Super wenn jemand ein How To hätte oder Ahnung mit diesem
Router hat. Ich bin mit meinem Latein wirklich am Ende.

Der Direct Updater aktualisiert die IP, ich hatte im Router die einstellungen
übernommen nur BulletProof FTP will einfach nicht über das Internet
angesteuert werden sondern nur über das Lokale Netzwerk.

Ich hoffe dass dieser Thread sowohl er auch mein erster hier ist alle
nötigen Informationen enthält.

Wäre für Antworten Dankbar

MfG

ExecutorMortis

EDIT:

Kann mir keiner Helfen ?! :-(


----------



## Spacemonkey (26. Februar 2004)

Also ich habe das bei mir so gemacht, ich habe unter virtuelle Server einen port weitergeleitet an den REchner auf dem der FTP-Server lief. Ich habe glaub ich Port 30 oder so genommen.
Dann habe ich diesen Port in dem FTP-Server eingestellt.
Nun konnt eich mithilfe dieser adresse:

ftp://dynamischeip:30

Und schon hatte ich Verbindung.


----------



## DiveSurfer (26. Februar 2004)

solltest du immer noch nicht weiter dekommen sein, dann versuch es doch mal hier http://routerforum.de/


----------

